

What entrepreneurs can learn from stand-up comedians  - bootload
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/rachel-weiss/a-startup-walked-into-a-b_b_1834958.html

======
bootload
_"... In comedy, I actually took a class where we learned what to do if a
waitress drops a tray in the middle of your set and how to move forward.
Acknowledge what happened and then adjust. I think about this lesson on a
daily basis. ..."_

Improv is an underrated skill. The ability to be adaptable & flexible in real
time.

